
Researchers find serious flaws in WordPress plugins used on 400k sites - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/researchers-find-serious-flaws-in-wordpress-plugins-used-on-400k-sites/
======
spsrich2
in other news "Drunk man wakes up with hangover"

